# primary clutch puller question



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

does anybody know if the primary clutch pullers are different for each make of atv? I'm hoping to get one from in town but we only have a polaris, honda, brp, and arctic cat dealer here, will one of these makes work for the brute?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i would not think so. they would not make it that easy.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i know the brute and can am is different but i cant answer for the rest


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i would not think so. they would not make it that easy.


ya your probably right, this way more money can be made for the people selling the tool.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Just order from EPI... The dealer wants like $90 for it...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are all different.

This is kawi and polaris together. Polaris is bigger one.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

ordered the clutch puller today for $50 from the dealer, epi wants $39.95 and by the time i get it shipped to me i'd be more then $50.


----------

